# Missing 26 FT Proline Offshore Galveston



## SARDOG (Jul 9, 2006)

The Coast Guard Sector Houston Galveston has been conducting a search for the 26 Ft Pro-Line CC, REAL DEEP, light yellow and white hull w/Tee-top and twin Suzuki outoboards. There are 4 persons onboard, This boat left Galveston Yacht Basin yesterday morning around 0700 on the 28th of July and was going to the "Clay Piles" about 80 miles S of Galveston. We are currently searching with Fixed wing aircraft and helicopters. You may also here our Urgent Marine Information Broadcast (UMIB) going out on Channel 16. If you have any informantion on the vessel or the operator "Logan Foster". Please let the Coast Guard know: 281-464-4855.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

hope for a safe return to all crew and rescue personal


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Hope everything is ok, and this is just a case of a misunderstanding.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Maybe they stayed for an over nighter. Hope they make contact today


----------



## Texcam (Mar 25, 2007)

Hope for the safety of all on board. The boat is actually a 29' Pro Line with twin Suzuki 250's.


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Let's all pray for a safe return!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Prayers sent!


----------



## SARDOG (Jul 9, 2006)

*NEW informaiton on Pro-Line missing*

The brother of the owner contacted the CG and updated our information to reflect the correct length of the boat to 29 foot. Boat has twin Suz 250's. Also shifted the post to the TTMB board. Thanks, as of 0755 we have 1 fixed wing aircraft, 1 helicopter and a Coast Guard Cutter searching.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Prayers sent for a safe return.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

As of 8 am this morning,
On the VHF, they have either spotted this vessel or are blind hailing from a coastie aircraft.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Prayers sent, glad to see it posted here


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

*Hope all is well*

Prayed for them hopefully they are ok.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Is there anyway to listen to channel 16 from Houston? Maybe through a live stream on internet? Would like to stay updated on this. Pretty sure my handheld will not pick anything up. Another prayer sent


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm listening on a handheld, I do have a VHF antenna in the attic. I can hear the coasties 100%, the responses not so good.


----------



## Sweet Baby Cletus (Jan 18, 2010)

Prayers and hoping for the best here.


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

trapper67 said:


> Prayers sent


Same Here. Hoping to hear good news pretty quick.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Prayers for boaters and boaters families, hopefully they are on their way in after a stellar night of fishing and just didn't have time to radio in from all the action. Let's hope for good news


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tparker81 (Jul 13, 2013)

Prayers sent... Hope these guys make it back safe.


----------



## bmtsupra (Jul 19, 2013)

donf said:


> I'm listening on a handheld, I do have a VHF antenna in the attic. I can hear the coasties 100%, the responses not so good.


At least the CG is getting responses from the boat, better than nothing at all. Prayers for a safe return.


----------



## SARDOG (Jul 9, 2006)

*Located safe*

Our CG jet from Corpus Christi found the 29 ft Proline disabled approx 55 miles South of Galveston. They will be towed in by the Coast Guard Cutter Manowar that is 7 miles from being on-scene. GREAT outcome. All persons are in good shape.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

great to hear, good Job on finding them


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

SARDOG said:


> Our CG jet from Corpus Christi found the 29 ft Proline disabled approx 55 miles South of Galveston. They will be towed in by the Coast Guard Cutter Manowar that is 7 miles from being on-scene. GREAT outcome. All persons are in good shape.


It is always great to hear one of these stories end up with a positive result. Thank you and all other coast guard for doing everything to keep us safe.


----------



## Texcam (Mar 25, 2007)

SARDOG said:


> Our CG jet from Corpus Christi found the 29 ft Proline disabled approx 55 miles South of Galveston. They will be towed in by the Coast Guard Cutter Manowar that is 7 miles from being on-scene. GREAT outcome. All persons are in good shape.


Another great job by the Coast Guard. Thanks again and am always glad you guys are there to serve.


----------



## pomakai (Jun 7, 2012)

That's awesome! Great news.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks USCG! Glad to hear everyone is safe!!!

T-BONE


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Great news!! Good job USCG!


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Great news, could have happened any better!


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice work CG! Thank you.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Great news!!!!


----------



## Fired Up (May 29, 2013)

Great news - must be bad fuel or electrical to kill both suzi's?


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you Coast Guard. !!!!


----------



## Sweet Baby Cletus (Jan 18, 2010)

awesome news!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That is great news. There are too many unhappy endings in situations like that. Glad this one worked out.


----------



## born again (Jun 6, 2014)

*29 proline*

Thank you God for answering prayers and for giving us the coast guard.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Great job Coast Guard!


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Good job, USCG! Its great to know we have such good people looking out for us when needed.


----------



## dinmax82 (May 15, 2013)

Whew, glad it ended well quickly.


----------



## Duckkiller (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank god they are ok and there families have them back.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank God! Glad to hear that they were found... I wonder what happened that caused shut down?? I hope they post on 2Cool on what happend, so maybe we can all learn something from it!

Great outcome!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

born again said:


> Thank you God for answering prayers and for giving us the coast guard.


x10000000000000


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank GOD!
Thank the USGC for another fine job!!!!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Job well done !!!... Thank God for the Coasties...

A rare example of our taxes doing exactly what they are intended to do..:flag:


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 4, 2004)

Hoping for a safe return!


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 4, 2004)

Great Job USCG. Thanks goodness for all you do. Best possible outcome.


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Great job USCG!

:flag:


----------



## Wishfulthinking (Mar 10, 2012)

Red Tuna said:


> Great job USCG!
> 
> :flag:


X2 great job and great ending, thank The Lord up above for watching over them!


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

news release
http://www.yourhoustonnews.com/bay_...cle_d3589943-88c3-5eaa-9f49-72afaab8ca92.html


----------



## mysteryfisherman (Jun 19, 2013)

Great news, let's hear it for the USCG!


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Must be electrical if they were that close and not able to radio in, right? Either way, thank God they are ok.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Great news article, glad everyone is safe, very touching when the family heard the good news!!!!!


----------



## whaler89 (May 17, 2012)

I knew one of the girls on the boat from when I went to SFA (actually she's Logan's girlfriend). Didn't know him and how much boating experience he has but their always posting pictures in a bay boat.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

From any situation one can always take a few things they'll do different.

I had a miscommunication earlier this year and didn't show up on time and people started worrying enough to call USCG. It has changed my way of detailing a float plan and informing others of our plans.

Hopefully we learn what went wrong so it can provide ideas and lessons learned to others so that we can avoid a similar situation.

Very happy for the family and great news of everyone being located and found healthy and in good spirits.


----------



## Lostinpecos (Jul 9, 2013)

Great news for sure! 

Wonder what boat equip. helped them out in their situation.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Great news - thank goodness for the USCG!


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

They just towed into GYB this minute.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Not gonna mention any last names for those that might know ,

But is this Jeff's new boat ??

He being the owner , not the Capt .


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Glad this has a happy ending, thanks USCG.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Very interested to hear what knocked out the zukes.


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

therealbigman said:


> Not gonna mention any last names for those that might know ,
> 
> But is this Jeff's new boat ??
> 
> He being the owner , not the Capt .


Yep!!!


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

crashboatbasin said:


> Yep!!!


 Glad to hear all are OK ,

I went to school with that bicycle ing fool LOL


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

WestEndAngler said:


> Great news!! Good job USCG!


X2


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Glad everything came out good. Thanks Coast Guard always makes me feel better knowing that yall have our back!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Happy to hear of a positive outcome....the power of prayer.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I am very thankful that everyone got home safe. Would like to know the details of the problems. 

I would venture a guess that no one here will make snide remarks, as we all know we can be in the same spot on any trip out. I feel we should share details when **** goes bad, because we learn best from mistakes.


----------



## lulurage (May 17, 2010)

Glad everyone safe. Was boat equipped with an EPIRB? I never leave the dock without one.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

I heard the TV report said they ran out of gas. If that is true I was wondering about using the VHF radio to call Coast Guard, Or shoot flares to alert somebody especially at night, Try a cell phone, spot or epirb, tie a shirt the VHF antenna. seems there were other thing to try. I guess maybe the TV report could have been incorrect about running out of gas but just some thought. I agree it would be stand up to hear the whole report so people could learn.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

If I were the skipper of that boat and my problem was only running out of gas...I'd be too embarassed to come here online and explain. They did have an airplane, a helicopter and a CG cutter all out looking for them.. I think I would be making a sizeable donation to the Coast Guard station...and slinking off into the woods.... 

Suspect it was something a little more serious...

Don't stay up late here waiting for a full confession....:rotfl:


----------



## Hollywood Ranch (Feb 22, 2013)

Heard they ran out of gas due to a motor going down and trying to come back in on 1 motor pushing it to hard. It was 2ft seas that day I'm very surprised another fishing vessel didn't see them only being 40 miles out I'm assuming they must not if had flares to flag anyone down.


----------



## ETx Greysuit Bandit (Jan 22, 2013)

*Zuke Killer*

I have it on word of a friend of a my wife that they claim to have gotten a batch of bad gas.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Very curious to know what caused this since they were so close in.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you U.S. Coast Guard for everything you do. Glad these guys are safe!!


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

Glad to hear everyone made it back safely. I like to bring extra fuel separate from fuel tanks in case of bad gas/fuel leak in one tank.


----------

